# Radon Team 7.0 Probefahren im Raum Stuttgart/Reutlingen/Tübingen



## Quikley (23. Mai 2012)

Hey Ho liebe Bikerfreunde, hab zwar schon in nem anderen Thread diese Frage gepostet, aber denke hier ist sie besser aufgehoben;-)
...spiele seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir  ein Radon Team 7.0 zu kaufen, jedoch hab ich folgendes Problem..... Ich  kann nirgends einen Servicpartner in der Umgebung finden der ein Radon  zum Testsitzen da hat. 

Nun wollte ich mal hier nachfragen ob denn einer so eins sein eigen  nennt und so nett ist mich nur mal drauf sitzen lässt??? Am besten wären 22"

Bin 1,89cm groß Schrittlänge ist 91cm


----------



## Dusius (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

